# ***LOS MAGNIFICOS 2011***



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

WHO GOING AND WHO SHOWING??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like how they put, "Inside Houston's Reliant Center" on the flyer. Like we thought it was going to be outside or something. :dunno:


Gtfo :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm already pre registered bringing the AZ heat to Texas and putting it on the competition for a 4th consecutive Rollerz Only club of the Year championship out there. And people hated on me for my lineup in San Antonio. Ignorance is bliss to some dumbass people out there talkin smack when I'm putting in over 80 hours worth of driving and $2k worth of expenses but you have to love what you do and love the sport to truely appreciate it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Magnificent topic.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I'm already pre registered bringing the AZ heat to Texas and putting it on the competition for a 4th consecutive Rollerz Only club of the Year championship out there. And people hated on me for my lineup in San Antonio. Ignorance is bliss to some dumbass people out there talkin smack when I'm putting in over 80 hours worth of driving and $2k worth of expenses but you have to love what you do and love the sport to truely appreciate it.



here we go.....................


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I'm already pre registered bringing the AZ heat to Texas and putting it on the competition for a 4th consecutive Rollerz Only club of the Year championship out there. And people hated on me for my lineup in San Antonio. Ignorance is bliss to some dumbass people out there talkin smack when I'm putting in over 80 hours worth of driving and $2k worth of expenses but you have to love what you do and love the sport to truely appreciate it.


people hating on your line up in san antonio? lol well that san antonio not houston people in houston can careless how many u bring.... i seen your pre reg damm! u got thirty something entries lol just u alone


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> people hating on your line up in san antonio? lol well that san antonio not houston people in houston can careless how many u bring.... i seen your pre reg damm! u got thirty something entries lol just u alone


:wow:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ILL BE THERE, JUST MY BIKE, WILL HAVE FRESH PAINT


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> ILL BE THERE, JUST MY BIKE, WILL HAVE FRESH PAINT


cool cant wait to see your bike, i"ll be there legions is only bringing one bike "dragon ball z" hopefully next yr we will have more bikes


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I'm already pre registered bringing the AZ heat to Texas and putting it on the competition for a 4th consecutive Rollerz Only club of the Year championship out there. And people hated on me for my lineup in San Antonio. Ignorance is bliss to some dumbass people out there talkin smack when I'm putting in over 80 hours worth of driving and $2k worth of expenses but you have to love what you do and love the sport to truely appreciate it.


OK I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHO HATEING ON YOU IN SA? AND IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW THIS. DOES RO PAY SOME OR ALL OF YOUR EXPENSES? OR DOES IT REALLY COME OUT OF YOUR POCKET? ON THE REAL NO BULLSHIT PLEASE?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> cool cant wait to see your bike, i"ll be there legions is only bringing one bike "dragon ball z" hopefully next yr we will have more bikes


cool want to see that bike too, would like to bring our other bikes next year too, see u there


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

There was people hating on your lineup? You pretty much had all the classes you took bikes for all to yourself, why would anyone hate?


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> There was people hating on your lineup? You pretty much had all the classes you took bikes for all to yourself, why would anyone hate?


X2 :loco:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ClassicPlayer said:


> There was people hating on your lineup? You pretty much had all the classes you took bikes for all to yourself, why would anyone hate?


Naw its the damn Cali guys that be hatin. They don't understand how Wego works, they see a line up of stock bikes and have nothing better to do than talk shit.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

TonyO said:


> Naw its the damn Cali guys that be hatin. They don't understand how Wego works, they see a line up of stock bikes and have nothing better to do than talk shit.


Ah, okay. Thought someone here was hating on the bikes. Have to say, it was nice seeing bikes you don't see on a regular basis. Not to mention I want to get a 12" for my 3 yr old now, even if it isn't competing against the radicals you guys had out here.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TonyO said:


> I'm already pre registered bringing the AZ heat to Texas and putting it on the competition for a 4th consecutive Rollerz Only club of the Year championship out there. And people hated on me for my lineup in San Antonio. Ignorance is bliss to some dumbass people out there talkin smack when I'm putting in over 80 hours worth of driving and $2k worth of expenses but you have to love what you do and love the sport to truely appreciate it.


 i picked up a TNT flyer at da show wen i was in SA showing my bike


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

THE PAY OUTS ARE SICK 4 BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Naw its the damn Cali guys that be hatin. They don't understand how Wego works, they see a line up of stock bikes and have nothing better to do than talk shit.


Now you saying its the cali people. :squint:




:finger:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Naw its the damn Cali guys that be hatin. They don't understand how Wego works, they see a line up of stock bikes and have nothing better to do than talk shit.



be nice tony. most of your customers are from cali lol, beside dont see why anyone would want to hate on your line up u mostly had lil tigers why hate on that??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

becareful of wat u say bout cali bro u dont want to go there we dont want to see drama in vegas next year cuz will bring it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Now you saying its the cali people. :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one was fucking hating on his lineup except for the people that were helping taking all those pieces of shit in and out of the trailer.....:finger:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> no one was fucking hating on his lineup except for the people that were helping taking all those pieces of shit in and out of the trailer.....:finger:


thank u for clearing that up  now back to the los mag topic


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> thank u for clearing that up  now back to the los mag topic


:h5:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> no one was fucking hating on his lineup except for the people that were helping taking all those pieces of shit in and out of the trailer.....:finger:


yea what she said.! :rant:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> becareful of wat u say bout cali bro u dont want to go there we dont want to see drama in vegas next year cuz will bring it


:thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

almost here cant wait


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looking forward to it. Texas definitely does it up right for Magnificos Houston. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

16 hours away... fuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 16 hours away... fuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkk


 dam! so what tomorrow evening u will be here ??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> dam! so what tomorrow evening u will be here ??


Plan is fri stay in san antonio and load up, Saturday drive to setup in houston.. border patol just wasted an hour of our time...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Plan is fri stay in san antonio and load up, Saturday drive to setup in houston.. border patol just wasted an hour of our time...


Well no shit nikka you look Mexican and they probably thought ya must of had something on the trailer lmao.........


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Plan is fri stay in san antonio and load up, Saturday drive to setup in houston.. border patol just wasted an hour of our time...


i heard sal lil tiger going to be there let me know which one it is so i can knock that bitch over lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i heard sal lil tiger going to be there let me know which one it is so i can knock that bitch over lol


I left it w the border patrol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

these tires where hand painted kinda cool i guess


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

during setup


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

1out of 40 bikes that tony brought to the show lol


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bad ass trike seen vids of it, well done props to the owner, should take it to Vagas I'm sure it will do good out there only seen it in TX Shows


cone_weezy said:


> during setup


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Bad ass trike seen vids of it, well done props to the owner, should take it to Vagas I'm sure it will do good out there only seen it in TX Shows


yea trike really nice but there was like least five mistakes were on that trike,should of got a close up of the gooseneck i thought it was pretty cool


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lookn good show more pics


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

wassup weezy...
were da pics at?i know
u always take a gang of good pics


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

SHOW AINT OVER YET


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SNAPPER818 said:


> wassup weezy...
> were da pics at?i know
> u always take a gang of good pics


i will post them up in a lil bit


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

og from back n the days


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

this bike was really nice in person can stilll smell the fresh paint lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lincolnsal little tiger had the best display  lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice tony lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

legions (dragon ball z )


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> this bike was really nice in person can stilll smell the fresh paint lol


AWWWWW SHIT! DATS DA HOMIE MYSTIFY DATS WATS UP HE SHOW CROMED SOME OF HIS PARTS!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics weez, thanks for sharing


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> great pics weez, thanks for sharing


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

MONUMENTS C.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


>


 Whatup playa. It was good to see you, just deez, mr 3d, and the other layitlowers at the show. Im in el paso now on my way back.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> very nice tony lol


My bad haha


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

YEAH TOOK FIRST SEMI, GOOD MEETING EVERYONE, GOT FREAKIN PACK,


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

80 hours of driving, $4000 in expenses, 4-Peat Club Championship and Wego Hall of Fame - Priceless

For those who wonder why I do what I do, that plaque says it all. Its not always about me and my bikes, Its for my club.

I have to give props to my girl and RO Chucky for the hard work they put into the back to back San Antonio shows a few weeks ago and Houston this past weekend. Also props to SA Rollerz and Kandyshop for their help and support. Without the crew I have it could not have been possible :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

you drove 80 hrs got rape by aborder patrol toss your salad and spent 4gs on exspenses for a plaque? lol you the man tony


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Check out my site www.cadillacphotography.com to see all my pictures from the show, over 1200 pictures and still uploading more.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> you drove 80 hrs got rape by aborder patrol toss your salad and spent 4gs on exspenses for a plaque? lol you the man tony


Yes :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

AZ Premier Chrome and/or TNT Metalworkz might sponsor next yr's WEGO. Gotta see what's crackin. I like WEGO :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's some of the pics I took at the show:

RO Lineup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes Twilight is now an accessory. If people get butt hurt and angry I'm sorry


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont know if any pictures of the bottom of the frame have been shown before but here's a few before its retirement:





































Can't leave out the lovely ladies under the box:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wyatt's Revenge sporting a new Kandyshop Kustoms paint job and walking away with a 1st place 16" Full custom award :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont think this lineup looks like a flea market :dunno: Could be wrong but I don't think so. Most of these are up for sale now so hit me up:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This trike was tight:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gotta show some love to some of the cars:

Some of the Rollerz lineup that helped contribute to the 4 peat championship along with individual championships in the tour:





























Congrats to SA Rollerz:



















2008's Wego Champion Royal Flush is back home and gearing up to take another championship in 2012 hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

RO Chucky manning the TNT booth good job buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Talkin shop at the show with SA Rollerz while someone sneaks a pic with a model in front of Lunch Money:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The dialog: "IDK Chucky bike sucks what you think playa?" "I agree :nosad: " 

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

All I have to say is WTF Houston? Is this just a Houston thing and if so you can keep it there cuz :barf:




























I mean damn, just ONE set of wheels is enough but to do a grille one and double conti kit plus split trunk with one on each side? :around: :loco:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

tony i notice 3 of your bikes had pedals and the rest of them didnt wtf? lol get your shit togther


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> tony i notice 3 of your bikes had pedals and the rest of them didnt wtf? lol get your shit togther


Hey you roll with those weird ass durangatang wheels out in Houston, we roll with no pedals on our bikes out in AZ that's how we do it 

Naw, I didnt put the pedals on the OG lineup because that's too much time to do. I forgot the Wyatt and Twilight pedals but eh they still won :dunno: When you set up 34 bikes its hard to remember everything :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey tony since your retiring lunch money you should sell me all the parts that TOYSHOP made for you for the trike. (i.e. the wheels, etc...)

After all there not tnt parts so why keep em, lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Hey you roll with those weird ass durangatang wheels out in Houston, we roll with no pedals on our bikes out in AZ that's how we do it
> 
> Naw, I didnt put the pedals on the OG lineup because that's too much time to do. I forgot the Wyatt and Twilight pedals but eh they still won :dunno: When you set up 34 bikes its hard to remember everything :happysad:


durangatang? wtf hell no i dont even like those not even my style


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Hey tony since your retiring lunch money you should sell me all the parts that TOYSHOP made for you for the trike. (i.e. the wheels, etc...)
> 
> After all there not tnt parts so why keep em, lol


True, I dont know what I'm goign to do with them just yet though, they might go on another trike (AZ War Chief?)



cone_weezy said:


> durangatang? wtf hell no i dont even like those not even my style


Yeah those things are pretty whack. :loco: I guess its a Houston thing because I dont remember seeing those on any San Antonio cars


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> True, I dont know what I'm goign to do with them just yet though, they might go on another trike (AZ War Chief?)
> 
> I'll take em


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> > True, I dont know what I'm goign to do with them just yet though, they might go on another trike (AZ War Chief?)
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> PedaLScraperZ said:
> 
> 
> > Naw I gotta see if AZ War Chief wanted them, him and RO Chucky asked for them so I gotta see what they wanna do first :dunno:
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> PedaLScraperZ said:
> 
> 
> > Naw I gotta see if AZ War Chief wanted them, him and RO Chucky asked for them so I gotta see what they wanna do first :dunno:
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> > Freak Show will be busting out next year.... My oldest son has been working on his ideas and will start thhe beginning of the year... so yes I will need those ToyShop wheels cuz Linville did do a good job in making them..
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> > Freak Show will be busting out next year.... My oldest son has been working on his ideas and will start thhe beginning of the year... so yes I will need those ToyShop wheels cuz Linville did do a good job in making them..
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :RO~Chucky: said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right Linville is the man when it comes to parts like that, especially custom wheels, he did an amazing job on my wheels also.
> ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

F


TonyO said:


> All I have to say is WTF Houston? Is this just a Houston thing and if so you can keep it there cuz :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! Someone is trying too hard to be different


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

[h=2]







[/h]I have gotten a few questions about my site so here is how it works. All the pictures are free to view but if you want to download you click on buy this picture. Once you click on that it will bring up a list of options how to buy. You can get a digital download or have actual pictures in almost any size printed and shipped to your door. All the pictures are done at a PROFESSIONAL photo lab not on a home printer or walgreens (quality printing costs more money but the quality is worth it). So if you see a picture or 10 that you like place an order. 

www.cadillacphotography.com​


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Homer Pimpson said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just placed my order for a pic of the Wyatt bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for the order, Enjoy your print.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


>


Fuck that's a lot of RollerZ on there :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i like the blue bike better thn one love just my 2 cents the blue one hits every wego show and puts it down


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i like the blue bike better thn one love just my 2 cents the blue one hits every wego show and puts it down


He did win WEGO champ and 1000 in prize money so he got his props...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well im just sayn i like the blue one better ive seen both i just dont dig one love good build just i dont like


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I ain't takin up for RO or nada pero I jus wanna say..... FUCK 405 PRIDE!!!!!!!!! wat kinda name is that? THAT'S THE STUPIDEST SHIT I EVER HEARD!

I'm not even talkin tough behind a computer I'll say it in yo face at da shows if I ever see y'all or if y'all see me it don't matter at least one luv won BOTY at the lrm show in Las Vegas WTF DID YOU WIN? NOTTA DAMN THANG! YEA I THOT SO HOE YO MUTHAFUCKIN SEAT DON'T TURN OR SWIVEL it be one thang if you hadda better bike den one luv den you can talk shit bout him pero ya don't


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

first off fuck you no one asked you if you like my club name my club was started for my kids and no one talkn shit i said i like the blue one better so learn how to read and spell u dum ass thats why u roll solo and i promise u dont wanna go heads up. so read all the post b4 u talk shit :twak:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

lol you dont want none

i dont need no club i got my INDEPENDENT STYLE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MY BOYS HAD FUN RUNNING UP TO CARS AND BIKES TO TAKE PICS AND ONE EVEN GOT SOME SMOOCHES FROM THE MODELS AND WALKED AROUND WITH LIPSTICK ON HIS FACE ,LOL GREATSHOW


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

hno: no wonder cops hate our ass:chuck:


----------

